# Tips mang đồ cho bé đi du lịch được Trường mầm non quốc tế tại Hà Nội chia sẻ



## trinhnguyen81 (15/12/21)

Du lịch vào mùa hè là một trong những điều trường mầm non quốc tế tại Hà Nội khuyến khích bố mẹ nên làm. Tuy nhiên, đối với những vị phụ huynh trẻ chưa có kinh nghiệm thì việc mang gì cho con đi du lịch vẫn là một dấu chấm hỏi lớn. Bạn cũng đang có cùng thắc mắc? Hãy xem hết bài viết này để tìm câu trả lời!

*Trường mầm non quốc tế tại Hà Nội tư vấn bố mẹ những gì trước khi cho con đi du lịch?*
Mùa hè là mùa du lịch. Con trẻ sẽ rất thích nếu được bố mẹ đưa đến những nơi mới lạ để các con thỏa sức khám phá. Tuy nhiên, bên cạnh việc con được vui chơi và học hỏi nhiều điều mới mẻ thì việc con dễ quấy khóc hay đổ bệnh trong lúc đi chơi sẽ khiến bố mẹ quan ngại và không biết nên mang gì theo trong suốt chuyến đi chơi. Hiểu được băn khoăn của bố mẹ, trường mầm non tốt ở Hà Nội đã liệt kê 3 thứ nên mang theo cho con khi đi du lịch.



Thuốc: Thuốc được xem là món đồ không thể thiếu mỗi khi đưa bé đi du lịch vì các bé còn non nớt, dễ bị tác động của môi trường bên ngoài làm cho ốm. Một số loại thuốc thiết thực bố mẹ nên mang theo đó là thuốc hạ sốt, thuốc tiêu chảy, thuốc bôi sát trùng ngoài da đề phòng con trẻ nghịch ngợm xảy ra xây xát trong lúc chơi.



Dầu gội, sữa tắm của riêng con: Vì da bé rất dễ bị khô, nếu sử dụng những loại dầu gội, sữa tắm có sẵn tại khách sạn sẽ không tốt cho con. Do đó, trường mầm non quốc tế tại Hà Nội luôn khuyên bố mẹ chiết dầu gội, sữa tắm của con ở nhà và mang theo để tiện sử dụng.


Sữa: Sữa là món thứ 3 không thể thiếu trong danh sách những món đồ nên mang theo cho bé khi đi du lịch. Nhiều bé không thể uống được những loại sữa lạ hay con bị dị ứng với lactose trong sữa bò thì mang sữa từ nhà theo là quyết định đúng đắn. Điều này còn giúp trong trường hợp những món ăn tại khách sạn không hợp khẩu vị con thì bố mẹ cũng không lo con đói.

Trên đây là 3 thứ trường mầm non quốc tế tại Hà Nội khuyên bố mẹ nên mang theo mỗi khi đưa con đi du lịch. Ngoài những món đã được đề cập ra, tùy vào đặc điểm từng bé mà bố mẹ sẽ điều chỉnh và cân nhắc nên mang theo những món đồ khác nữa nhé.


----------

